# Je haïssais beaucoup plus le mistral qu'homme au monde



## giuseppegg

Bonjour, je trouve souvent l'expression "qu'homme au monde"; je me demande s'il s'agit d'une expression connotée, très littéraire, vieillie (XVIème s.); je trouve cette expression chez Montaigne aussi. Mais surtout: il me semble que cette expression se retrouve surtout comme apposition du sujet. Mais dans la phrase suivant j'ai le doute que ce ne ce soit l'envers: 
" Quoi de plus mauvais, de plus insupportablementtêtu que le mistral. Je haïssais, étant dans le Midi,​beaucoup plus le mistral *qu'homme au monde*. Je sentais​mieux pourquoi".

J'hésite entre: 1): je detestai le mistral plus que n'importe qui (avec une force supérieure à celle de n'importe qui, dans ma haine à l'égard de ce vent fou)
2): je detestais le mistral beaucoup plus que je n'ai jamais detesté un homme

La phrase finale devrait expliquer le sens et me suggèrer d'opter pour la solution 2 (Je pouvais comprendre la raison de ma haine car le mistral est odieux tandis que maintes fois on ne sait pas pour quelle raison on fini par detester un homme, une personne); mais j'aurai aussi bien tendance à opter pour la 1). Qu'en pensez vous? merci d'avance pour vos suggéstions, ggg


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Plus que tout autre homme au monde, à mon avis.


----------



## giuseppegg

donc à votre avis "homme au monde" serait le sujet, merci beaucoup, ggg


----------



## simenon

Je trouve que la deuxième hypothèse (il hait le mistral plus qu'il n'a jamais haï un homme) serait plus logique. Autrement on devrait penser que tout le monde hait le mistral (ce qui me paraît bizarre) et que donc il dit qu'il le hait plus que les autres. Et en ce cas (s'il veut dire qu'il hait le mistral plus que ne le hait tout autre homme), je ne comprend pas le sens de la phrase suivante.


----------



## giuseppegg

Mais il est vrai aussi que le mistral est un vent mauvais que tout le monde deteste, comme en Italie la "tramontana" etc.; merci Sim. ggg


----------



## simenon

Mais j'aime bien la tramontane


----------



## Servhim

Bonjour;

  Grammaticalement, je crois comprendre que la comparaison se porte  entre « le mistral » et « homme au monde » (proposition n°2) plutôt  qu’entre « je » et « homme au monde ».  Pourtant il ne me parait pas  correcte de comparer « homme » et « mistral » à moins que le narrateur  soit un misanthrope qui se voit obligé d’admettre qu’il existe autre  chose qu’il déteste plus que les hommes : le mistral


----------



## giuseppegg

Bonjour, Servhim, merci beaucoup, en effet l'auteur est un peu misanthrope, donc (si grammaticalement la construction nous autorise) je serai plutôt pour la solution 2. Merci encore, ggg


----------



## matoupaschat

"Je haïssais, étant dans le Midi, beaucoup plus le mistral qu'homme au monde​. L'expression "homme au monde" me fait immanquablement penser au pronom indéfini "on", dont l'origine serait justement "hom", et qui ne peut être que sujet. L'expression archaïsante utilisée ici doit remplacer un banal et plus moderne "quiconque", lui aussi obligatoirement sujet.
À noter aussi, pour répondre à Simenon, que si on dit "je hais le mistral plus que quiconque", cela ne veut pas nécessairement dire que tous le haïssent.
Donc, pour moi, le sens est "je haïssais, quand j'étais dans le midi, le mistral beaucoup plus que quiconque (ne le hait)", soit ton option n° 1, mon cher GGG.


----------



## giuseppegg

Cher Matoupaschat,
en italien ancien on a aussi une forme très répandue qui correspondrait à l'"on" français (= homme) (om/omo). Je me disais que cela devait signifier "que quiconque" avec une fonction figée, pour ainsi dire, de sujet. Je n'avais pas trop de doutes; mais il est vrai que le mistral est detesté par les gens, à cause de sa nature exasperante (me dit-on); il me semble une exagération, comme tu le penses, oui. Mais il est vrai que la phrase suivante pose un problème interpretatif ("Je sentais mieux pourquoi": maintenant je comprenais mieux pourquoi [parce que j'en ai fair l'experience directe?]; parce que je me sentais, dans le Midi, doué d'une capacité supérieure de compréhension?). Qu'en penses tu? Merci pour ta réponse erudite (donc il est vrai que chez Montaigne, par exemple, est une expression commune?). Merci à tous, ggg


----------



## matoupaschat

Mon cher GiuseppeGG, 
Tu n'as peut-être pas encore remarqué, mais je ne suis pas quelqu'un de littéraire, donc j'apprécie d'abord la clarté  dans un écrit et ensuite la forme, le style. Pour certains auteurs modernes, et apparemment non des moindres, la priorité est exactement l'inverse, et ils sembleraient parfois adorer qu'on se prenne la tête entre les mains parce que l'on ne comprend pas bien, tout en s'écriant au génie. Cela me paraît un caractère essentiel de toute expression artistique actuelle .
Je dirais aussi comme toi: _"Je sentais mieux pourquoi": maintenant je  *comprenais mieux pourquoi* [parce que j'en ai fait l'experience directe?];----__ __parce que je me sentais, dans le Midi, doué d'une capacité supérieure de compréhension?_.

Le tout reste à confirmer par le contexte ultérieur, si possible...

Ciao.


----------



## giuseppegg

Merci, Matoupaschat; quant à l'obscurité des classiques modernes, je n'ai rien contre! Dans les auteurs italiens les plus obscurs j'aime beaucoup l'experience de ne pas tout comprendre, de me laisser bercer ou bien troubler par cela; moi aussi, je suis persuadé qu'il s'agit d'une composante importante de la création poétique etc. Mais devant un classique étranger je suis parfois pris par l'angoisse et par l'obsession de bien comprendre, saisir; et avant de me dire que ce n'est pas trop clair, que ce n'est pas trop précis, que l'effet ambigu est bien voulu et recherché (ce qui me plaît, d'ailleurs)... avant de me dire cela je me demande si c'est effectivement ambigu, ou si c'est moi qui n'ai pas saisi, comme je ne suis pas francophone. Cela m'obsède, il est vrai, tu as raison. Plusieurs traducteurs ont ce petit défaut, 
Quant au contexte ultérieur, malheureusement il n'y en a pas trop, parce que le texte est très fragmentaire: proses poétique, si on peut les appeler ainsi. Merci pour tes suggestions precieuses, je t'en remercie vivement; et j'essaierai de retenir ton conseil (pour ne pas devenir fou à chaque ligne...). ciao GGG


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> "Je haïssais, étant dans le Midi, beaucoup plus le mistral qu'homme au monde​. L'expression "homme au monde" me fait immanquablement penser au pronom indéfini "on", dont l'origine serait justement "hom", et qui ne peut être que sujet. L'expression archaïsante utilisée ici doit remplacer un banal et plus moderne "quiconque", lui aussi obligatoirement sujet.
> À noter aussi, pour répondre à Simenon, que si on dit "je hais le mistral plus que quiconque", cela ne veut pas nécessairement dire que tous le haïssent.
> Donc, pour moi, le sens est "je haïssais, quand j'étais dans le midi, le mistral beaucoup plus que quiconque (ne le hait)", soit ton option n° 1, mon cher GGG.




..je suis d'accord avec toi!!


----------



## giuseppegg

merci Nunou, GGG


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> ..je suis d'accord avec toi!!


Merci Nunou, cela me rassure un peu sur mes facultés intellectuelles 


giuseppegg said:


> quant à l'obscurité des classiques modernes, je n'ai rien contre! ¨[...] j'aime beaucoup l'experience de ne pas tout comprendre, de me laisser bercer ou bien troubler
> [...] devant un classique étranger je suis parfois pris par l'angoisse et par l'obsession de bien comprendre, saisir [...] que l'effet ambigu est bien voulu et recherché (ce qui me plaît, d'ailleurs)... avant de me dire cela je me demande [...] si c'est moi qui n'ai pas saisi, comme je ne suis pas francophone.
> [...] j'essaierai de retenir ton conseil (*pour ne pas devenir fou à chaque ligne...*). ciao GGG


Il n'y avait aucun conseil, mais je te remercie de l'explication, cela me rassure aussi sur ta santé mentale à toi, et par la même occasion, sur celle de tous les amateurs de littérature moderne. En être pragmatique que je suis, je n'avais jamais vraiment compris la chose , mon seul côté mystérieux étant réservé à la musique, ... et aux chats, justement pour leur _arcane_.


> Plusieurs traducteurs ont ce petit défaut,


J'avais remarqué , mais beaucoup sont apparemment rétifs à reproposer au lecteur le même doute, quand c'est possible, que dans la langue originale .

Bonne journée .

Matou


----------



## Servhim

matoupaschat said:


> "Je haïssais, étant dans le Midi, beaucoup plus le mistral qu'homme au monde​. L'expression "homme au monde" me fait immanquablement penser au pronom indéfini "on", dont l'origine serait justement "hom", et qui ne peut être que sujet. L'expression archaïsante utilisée ici doit remplacer un banal et plus moderne "quiconque", lui aussi obligatoirement sujet.
> À noter aussi, pour répondre à Simenon, que si on dit "je hais le mistral plus que quiconque", cela ne veut pas nécessairement dire que tous le haïssent.
> Donc, pour moi, le sens est "je haïssais, quand j'étais dans le midi, le mistral beaucoup plus que quiconque (ne le hait)", soit ton option n° 1, mon cher GGG.



Voilà bien une réponse argumentée et donc convaincante! Merci.



			
				giuseppegg said:
			
		

> "Bonjour, Servhim, merci beaucoup, en effet l'auteur est un peu  misanthrope, donc (si grammaticalement la construction nous autorise) je  serai plutôt pour la solution 2. Merci encore, ggg



C'est moi qui te remercie. Tu m'as occasionné quelques mots de tête, chose que j'apprécie.


----------



## giuseppegg

ravi de faire ta connaissance, Servhim, ggg


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Servhim said:


> C'est moi qui te remercie. Tu m'as occasionné quelques mots maux (en effet! ) de tête, chose que j'apprécie.


----------



## Servhim

Moi de même cher Giuseppegg.



			
				Juan Jacob Vilalta said:
			
		

> C'est moi qui te remercie. Tu m'as occasionné quelques mots maux (en effet! ) de tête, chose que j'apprécie.


  Comme me l’a dit un jour un certain matou , rendons à César ce qui appartient à César : le jeu de mots provient de ce web-site

http://www.mots-de-tete.com/

Bonne continuation.


----------



## matoupaschat

Servhim said:


> Voilà bien une réponse argumentée et donc convaincante! Merci.





> Comme me l’a dit un jour un certain matou , rendons à César ce qui appartient à César


Merci, mon cher Servhim. En renvoyant l'_ascenseur_, vous agîtes en _frère _. 
Merci aussi pour le lien, j'apprécie hautement !

@ plus !


----------



## giuseppegg

je n'y comprends plus rien,


----------



## matoupaschat

Normal, il faut chercher dans nos anciennes conversations, à Servhim et à moi, et lire à voix haute, pour le très méchant jeu de mots que j'ai commis....
Excuse-moi, GGG.

Matou


----------



## giuseppegg

Une petite curiosité: mais... est-ce que le site que vous avez cité est un recueil de vrais dico fiables? Je le trouve interéressant, mais je ne peux pas en juger trop GGG


----------



## matoupaschat

C'est intéressant et même franchement amusant, mais il vaut mieux ne pas confondre avec un vrai dico. Très utile cependant pour des expressions populaires ou argotiques.
Matou.


----------



## giuseppegg

voilà, je me demandais justement si quelques entrées peuvent être utiles, dans la section reg. ou bien dans celle argotique, argot des banlieus, verlan (on dit comme ça?) (je ne me souviens jamais). Mais qui est-ce Lolo, cité(e) comme source principale? Peux-je le conseiller aux etudiants, pour (ehm) intégrer le Bob (dico d'argot que vous connaissez)? A la recherche de Lolo, ggg


----------



## matoupaschat

Lolo, ce doit être un des participants, peut-être même un des créateurs du site, Benjamin Loesel. Pour le reste, étant Belge, je ne suis pas au courant des argots des banlieues françaises, encore moins s'il s'agit de jeunes.
MPC


----------



## Servhim

Bonjour;

Cela me fait vraiment plaisir Matoupaschat.


			
				giuseppegg said:
			
		

> je n'y comprends plus rien,



Oui, toutes mes excuses aussi.

Quant au dico des parlers des banlieues, je ne l'utilise pas en tant que source officielle, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais envisagé comme "vrai" dico, d'autant plus que je connais la plupart des mots (qui existent donc). Je le "consulte" pour son coté humoristique, un décalage comique provoqué par la "traduction" de l'argot des banlieues vers la langue soutenue.

Ravie d'avoir discuté avec vous.


----------



## giuseppegg

je comprends mieux maintenant; dommage pourtant, parce qu'on n'en a pas assez, de dico pour les jargon, les argots etc. Il y a Bob et il y a les dictionnaires en papier,  mais on ressens le manque d'un outil en ligne qui soit toujours in progress, voilà. Merci pour les précisions, au revoir, G, et merci en général,


----------

